# George Michael



## snell (Dec 25, 2016)

Another celeb had been taken away too soon in 2016... .


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 25, 2016)

Jesus.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 25, 2016)

Wasn't that last Christmas?


----------



## snell (Dec 25, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Wasn't that last Christmas?
		
Click to expand...

WHAM


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 25, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Wasn't that last Christmas?
		
Click to expand...

Bad taste Karen
Funny, but bad taste

2016 can just do one big time


----------



## snell (Dec 25, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Bad taste Karen
Funny, but bad taste

2016 can just do one big time
		
Click to expand...

It's mental ain't it....never known a year like it celeb death wise


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 25, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Wasn't that last Christmas?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you thought this was hilarious,but it really isnt. 
RIP


----------



## chrisd (Dec 25, 2016)

More awful news, despite all his troubles he certainly could sing


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 25, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm sure you thought this was hilarious,but it really isnt. 
RIP
		
Click to expand...

It really isnt :-(

Very sad and tragic news, RIP.


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 25, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Wasn't that last Christmas?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but it made me chuckle.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 25, 2016)

Evesdad said:



			Sorry but it made me chuckle.
		
Click to expand...

I put something similar on facebook. Probably safer to keep things like that on there as the people who see it, know me well enough to accept it's to be expected from me.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 26, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm sure you thought this was hilarious,but it really isnt. 
RIP
		
Click to expand...

lighten up.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 26, 2016)

I guess they need to start the obituary film now or they may not have time to finish it  before 2017...

Never on my "Like" list but sad to go at such a young age.
I suppose the lifestyle brings it on.....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 26, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Wasn't that last Christmas?
		
Click to expand...

How dare you make a very mild humorous comment about a person in a teen band worshiped by teenage girls in the 80s! A comment which, as George himself had a sense of humour, he may well of raised a wry smile at. 

This is a golf forum so we should post endless serious messages of condolences at our loss. And then go and play 'Club Tropicana' on the club house jukebox on repeat all evening.


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2016)

Just got up to this sad news. I don't think anybody doesn't know a Wham/George Michael song they couldn't sing along to. 

2016 has really taken its toll of music legends, yes he had his demons but his talent was unquestionably. 

RIP.


----------



## freddielong (Dec 26, 2016)

Fish said:



			Just got up to this sad news. I don't think anybody doesn't know a Wham/George Michael song they couldn't sing along to. 

2016 has really taken its toll of music legends, yes he had his demons but his talent was unquestionably. 

RIP.
		
Click to expand...

Very sad news great singer.

RIP George Michael 

2016 has been a terrible year it's like there has been a serial killer working their way through a 1980's Royal Variety performance show.


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 26, 2016)

https://youtu.be/LBmZ0qNhIq0

Dominating a rehearsal with Queen as David Bowie looks on.

Sad news.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			How dare you make a very mild humorous comment about a person in a teen band worshiped by teenage girls in the 80s! A comment which, as George himself had a sense of humour, he may well of raised a wry smile at. 

This is a golf forum so we should post endless serious messages of condolences at our loss. And then go and play 'Club Tropicana' on the club house jukebox on repeat all evening.
		
Click to expand...

Surely not 'club Tropicana'!!!!

With its promise of 'free drinks', 'fun & sunshine' & there being 'enough for everyone'. The lefty, liberal, inclusive message will be too much for some 

Obviously  'freedom' sends out a better message.


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2016)

Wabinez said:



https://youtu.be/LBmZ0qNhIq0

Dominating a rehearsal with Queen as David Bowie looks on.

Sad news.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that link, I enjoyed watching that, and it underlined what a great voice he had and that he could take on any song.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 26, 2016)

Tragic news. A very talented man with a distinct voice.
He appeared a compassionate guy, sadly with some issues. 
2016 has indeed been a bad year.


It shows that whilst wealth is nice for the material things, health and happiness are priceless.

RIP George


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 26, 2016)

Very sad in our house today, the current Mrs148 is a massive George fan, she's very upset. She met him a couple of times, and. Says he was a lovely man.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 26, 2016)

Sad but unexpected? Probably not. 

Another vote for humorous song related puns and also Club Tropicana.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

Had the telly on last night til about 11.10 then me and Missis T went upstairs for a cuddle listening to Smoth radio, after the first song had finished they announced the sad loss of George Michael. We were both stunned.
To Smooth radios credit, they were fantastic mixing his stuff with smooth classic. We had the radio on for a good hour. I olike do his music, but they played some fantastic songs I had never heard of.
Taken far to soon.
Ironically, the Last Christmas song is one I have not heard this Christmas.

Never a good time to go, but at Christmas. Not good at all.

Rip George.

PS, fave song, his duet with Elton John, Don't let the sun go down.


----------



## user2010 (Dec 26, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Wasn't that last Christmas?
		
Click to expand...




Superb!! take a bow FD:thup::clap::rofl:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 26, 2016)

this is terrible news in my house, George had one of the best voices in pop ,he was absolutely brilliant at Freddies tribute singing need somebody to love, he really nailed that .
 and his duet with Elton with ,dont let the sun go down on me was another absolutely iconic song that he lifted to a greater high .
 even with wham he had great songs that we all know and would happily sing along to when played on the radio.
 and when his solo career started he just showed what a great singer songwriter he was .
 mrs Radd is in floods of tears watching the news on tv now and i will be listening to George on youtube for a couple of hours .
 2016 really has seen the best of the best depart this year and i thought after Rick Parfitt that that would be enough.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 26, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			lighten up.
		
Click to expand...

Just a poor joke probably stolen from FaceBook.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 26, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just a poor joke probably stolen from FaceBook.
		
Click to expand...

Worst thing, it isn't even a remotely funny joke.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 26, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just a poor joke probably stolen from FaceBook.
		
Click to expand...

It does give you the exscuse to be offended, not going pass that chance up are you.

I guess i'll never understand the reasons for the stampede to post online about the death of a celeb.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 26, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			It does give you the exscuse to be offended, not going pass that chance up are you.

I guess i'll never understand the reasons for the stampede to post online about the death of a celeb.
		
Click to expand...

Don't let it bother you too much paddy &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 26, 2016)

As Freddie would have said another one bites the dust, Bowie , Rick and now George, sad days. 
Ironically all 3 were headline acts at Live aid 85.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 26, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			As Freddie would have said another one bites the dust, Bowie , Rick and now George, sad days. 
Ironically all 3 were headline acts at Live aid 85.

Click to expand...

Be bloody Phil Collins next, he looks sick as a seaside.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 26, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			As Freddie would have said another one bites the dust, Bowie , Rick and now George, sad days. 
Ironically all 3 were headline acts at Live aid 85.

Click to expand...

Who is next , sorry Roger


----------



## Sweep (Dec 26, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			How dare you make a very mild humorous comment about a person in a teen band worshiped by teenage girls in the 80s! A comment which, as George himself had a sense of humour, he may well of raised a wry smile at. 

This is a golf forum so we should post endless serious messages of condolences at our loss. And then go and play 'Club Tropicana' on the club house jukebox on repeat all evening.
		
Click to expand...

No. Just a little respect would be nice.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 26, 2016)

Sweep said:



			No. Just a little respect would be nice.
		
Click to expand...


no that was erasure


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 26, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			no that was erasure
		
Click to expand...

Ba dum tish &#128514;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 26, 2016)

RIP George, Got some great memories from the 80's attached to his music, very sad, only 53.


----------



## Sweep (Dec 26, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			as George himself had a sense of humour, he may well of raised a wry smile at.
		
Click to expand...

Knew him well, did you?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 26, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Be bloody Phil Collins next, he looks sick as a seaside.
		
Click to expand...

My old cricket club used to run a death club. 80 members, you picked a famous person likely to die next and paid a weekly amount. When someone from the list died whoever had that person pocketed the cash and it started again. The only rule was no one was allowed from the royal family, apparently that was disrespectful ha ha. Some decent sums built up in my time there.

I think if I had Phil on the list now I would be alert to the news each day.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 26, 2016)

Sad new re George Michael and too young to go, however I don't see why some more high profile celeb deaths than usual makes 2016 a dreadful year unless you knew any of these people personally. 
A bit of light hearted humour is a good way of dealing with loss and I agree George Michael would've found the Last Christmas joke funny too. From his self deprecating humour evident in Extras and Comic Relief and the famous video after the LA toilets prosecution, he clearly enjoyed a laugh at his own expense.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 26, 2016)

Sweep said:



			Knew him well, did you?
		
Click to expand...

The clip of him in the car with James Corden that they keep showing this morning would suggest he was certainly able to laugh at himself.


----------



## user2010 (Dec 26, 2016)

Just as Rik Parfitt has gone down, down deeper and down, so George Micheal won`t be waking up before he go goes.:thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 26, 2016)

Sweep said:



			Knew him well, did you?
		
Click to expand...

Considering he did a video poking fun at him being caught in the act. I'd imagine his sense of humour was pretty sharp!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 26, 2016)

H



guest100718 said:



			no that was erasure
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 26, 2016)

Dear God - I am so pee'd off with 2016.  Mrs SILH is really upset.  George was her #1 favourite music artist and just loved him and his music.  God Bless and RIP George - you are a star that will continue to shine above and in the hearts of many of us forever.


----------



## GG26 (Dec 26, 2016)

RIP George, you did write some great music


----------



## drdel (Dec 26, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Bad taste Karen
Funny, but bad taste

2016 can just do one big time
		
Click to expand...

Come on - it was a joke but few of us new him personally so let's not get hung up in the pretence of some heartfelt loss. 

He was a good singer, made too much money when too young and chose to take too much funny stuff.


----------



## Sweep (Dec 26, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			no that was erasure
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Very good. I had to google that one.
I bow to your superior knowledge of '80's gay icons &#128512;


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 26, 2016)

Perhaps we seem to forget, we are born to die, and it appears a lot of our 'heroes' are at that time of life. yes it's a shame for his family but lets be honest how many can honestly say they new any of these celebrities personally?

Lets all take stock, the biggest influence in our lives shuold be those that loved and cared for us, be it parents, grand parents or foster carers, not some celebrity who couldn't care less about us as individuals

rant over


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			Perhaps we seem to forget, we are born to die, and it appears a lot of our 'heroes' are at that time of life. yes it's a shame for his family but lets be honest how many can honestly say they new any of these celebrities personally?

Lets all take stock, the biggest influence in our lives shuold be those that loved and cared for us, be it parents, grand parents or foster carers, not some celebrity who couldn't care less about us as individuals

rant over
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, born to die and at that time now, well I'm glad I'm not a celebrity then as I'm 4 years older than George and it's obviously not my time yet &#129300;

No more drinks for this man &#128514;&#128514;&#127866;&#127866;&#128540;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 26, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			Perhaps we seem to forget, we are born to die, and it appears a lot of our 'heroes' are at that time of life. yes it's a shame for his family but lets be honest how many can honestly say they new any of these celebrities personally?

Lets all take stock, the biggest influence in our lives shuold be those that loved and cared for us, be it parents, grand parents or foster carers, not some celebrity who couldn't care less about us as individuals

rant over
		
Click to expand...

So from now on should anyone who wishes to comment on the untimely early passing of a celebrity run it by you with a full explanation why we'd like to post?

How do you know if any of these celebrities were an inspiration to some or patrons of charities that effect our families.

Maybe we do understand the biggest influence in our lives or those that loved and cared for us, be it parents, grand parents or foster carers.

Does that mean we can't have any compassion for anyone we don't know?

We are entitled to ignore and not post on any thread we wish too,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 26, 2016)

Whilst ultimately it's always a shame when certain "celebrities" pass away especially talented ones I sometimes struggle with the mass mourning - seen things about people in floods about the guy from Status Quo passing ? Really ?

My grandmother passed away this morning - that for me is where the real emotion is - someone who liked after me every school holiday 

George Micheal is another like Micheal Jackson - very talented musicians and their music will be missed but questionable lifestyles will more than likely contributed to their early leaving. 

As for the jokes - well that's British humour for you - always remember in school anytime someone passed away you were waiting for the first joke to happen - it's laughing in the face of people passing away and the way the Brits have always done it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2016)

HID has been very upset by this. Perhaps the only celebrity she has ever really followed and was there at Wembley as the first artist to play at the new stadium and saw him at Earls Court a few years later. A large part of the music of her life taken. Death is inevitable, but sometimes it seems to come far too soon


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			HID has been very upset by this. Perhaps the only celebrity she has ever really followed and was there at Wembley as the first artist to play at the new stadium and saw him at Earls Court a few years later. A large part of the music of her life taken. Death is inevitable, but sometimes it seems to come far too soon
		
Click to expand...

My wife was also at that Wembley concert.  She is so pleased she went to see him - and like your wife she feels a huge hole in her life today - George Michael was her only real 'favourite' pop star.  She is genuinely sad - not hair pulling grieving - just very sad that someone she liked and whose music she loved has gone at a young age - irrespective of anything else.  My wife's best friend lives in Goring - and next time she goes to visit her she will take flowers to put at his house.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Whilst ultimately it's always a shame when certain "celebrities" pass away especially talented ones I sometimes struggle with the mass mourning - seen things about people in floods about the guy from Status Quo passing ? Really ?

My grandmother passed away this morning - that for me is where the real emotion is - someone who liked after me every school holiday 

George Micheal is another like Micheal Jackson - very talented musicians and their music will be missed but questionable lifestyles will more than likely contributed to their early leaving. 

As for the jokes - well that's British humour for you - always remember in school anytime someone passed away you were waiting for the first joke to happen - it's laughing in the face of people passing away and the way the Brits have always done it
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree in regard to the fake well wishes on something like facebook every time "tragedy" strikes. People seeing who's kindness can win them the most likes. 

Condolensces for your loss. Hopefully the first in house family gag strikes soon so you can laugh about the good times together.


----------



## richy (Dec 27, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My old cricket club used to run a death club. 80 members, you picked a famous person likely to die next and paid a weekly amount. When someone from the list died whoever had that person pocketed the cash and it started again. The only rule was no one was allowed from the royal family, apparently that was disrespectful ha ha. Some decent sums built up in my time there.

I think if I had Phil on the list now I would be alert to the news each day.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds really sad and pathetic


----------



## richy (Dec 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Whilst ultimately it's always a shame when certain "celebrities" pass away especially talented ones I sometimes struggle with the mass mourning - seen things about people in floods about the guy from Status Quo passing ? Really ?

My grandmother passed away this morning - that for me is where the real emotion is - someone who liked after me every school holiday 

George Micheal is another like Micheal Jackson - very talented musicians and their music will be missed but questionable lifestyles will more than likely contributed to their early leaving. 

As for the jokes - well that's British humour for you - always remember in school anytime someone passed away you were waiting for the first joke to happen - it's laughing in the face of people passing away and the way the Brits have always done it
		
Click to expand...

What was questionable about his lifestyle?


----------



## HowlingGale (Dec 27, 2016)

richy said:



			What was questionable about his lifestyle?
		
Click to expand...

Let's go outside.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 27, 2016)

richy said:



			What was questionable about his lifestyle?
		
Click to expand...

eerr. probably easier to just google it...


----------



## richy (Dec 27, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			eerr. probably easier to just google it...
		
Click to expand...

It'll probably bring up loads of articles from the tabloids. The same tabloids that said Saville was a force for good and that George was a pervert etc. 

I'd rather hear what those that posted thought.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 27, 2016)

richy said:



			That sounds really sad and pathetic
		
Click to expand...

I think the sport (builders son) ran the same comp. 

queens mum was favourite for theEntire time I saw it.


----------



## HowlingGale (Dec 27, 2016)

richy said:



			It'll probably bring up loads of articles from the tabloids. The same tabloids that said Saville was a force for good and that George was a pervert etc. 

I'd rather hear what those that posted thought.
		
Click to expand...

Well reported drug addiction back in the day. Indeed the current thinking was he had a heroin addiction. Pretty sure alcohol has had a part to play.

I do remember the death of his mother derailed him and led him to the toilets where the infamous 'incident' took place. 

Is that questionable enough?

I would suspect the same type of lifestyle across the music industry has helped contribute to this annus horribilis.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Dec 27, 2016)

My favourite tune by far

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7eIlEjWJr0


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2016)

richy said:



			What was questionable about his lifestyle?
		
Click to expand...

For me a constant cocaine and heroin addiction is extremely questionable for a start unless you think it's normal behaviour


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 27, 2016)

When someone's died they're unable to defend themselves and their reputation. Whatever the truth is, now isn't the time to air it... what's the saying, "if you've got nothing good to say, say nothing."

There's a few articles coming out today about his anonymous philanthropies. Donations to many causes that he made with the proviso that there was no publicity. Maybe Googling Esther Rantzen's comments about his Childline donations or the money he gave to a woman for ivf treatment may soften the picture being painted.

Failing that, YouTube vids of puppies or kittens.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Dec 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			When someone's died they're unable to defend themselves and their reputation. Whatever the truth is, now isn't the time to air it... what's the saying, "if you've got nothing good to say, say nothing."

There's a few articles coming out today about his anonymous philanthropies. Donations to many causes that he made with the proviso that there was no publicity. Maybe Googling Esther Rantzen's comments about his Childline donations or the money he gave to a woman for ivf treatment may soften the picture being painted.

Failing that, YouTube vids of puppies or kittens.
		
Click to expand...

For me i was not a fan, the only gripe i have is the massive amount of press celebs get, i have never bought into celeb culture on any level and days and days of discussion articles and revelations are just not needed.

The guy is dead now, no need for anyone to kick him again


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My old cricket club used to run a death club. 80 members, you picked a famous person likely to die next and paid a weekly amount. When someone from the list died whoever had that person pocketed the cash and it started again. The only rule was no one was allowed from the royal family, apparently that was disrespectful ha ha. Some decent sums built up in my time there.

I think if I had Phil on the list now I would be alert to the news each day.
		
Click to expand...

Seen that done in various pubs and a couple sections down in the Falklands did it - at one stage the pot was around 300 quid


----------



## richy (Dec 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For me a constant cocaine and heroin addiction is extremely questionable for a start unless you think it's normal behaviour
		
Click to expand...

I didnt realise he was a cocaine and heroin addict. 

Quite impressive that he managed to constantly release quality music over a number of years while still carrying out a vast number of good deeds, often for people he'd never even met, while he was off his tits.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 27, 2016)

People deal with death differently but I can honestly say now that if a family member of mine died today I would not be on this forum posting on a celeb death thread.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			When someone's died they're unable to defend themselves and their reputation. Whatever the truth is, now isn't the time to air it... what's the saying, "if you've got nothing good to say, say nothing."

There's a few articles coming out today about his anonymous philanthropies. Donations to many causes that he made with the proviso that there was no publicity. Maybe Googling Esther Rantzen's comments about his Childline donations or the money he gave to a woman for ivf treatment may soften the picture being painted.

Failing that, YouTube vids of puppies or kittens.
		
Click to expand...

Or read this;  

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...of-george-michael-from-5k-tips-to-nurses-gigs

Not my favourite solo artist, although I did like one of his duets, but when someone who is that generous & thoughtful with their wealth, and their time, dies the world is a poorer place for it.  RIP George.


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Or read this;  

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...of-george-michael-from-5k-tips-to-nurses-gigs

Not my favourite solo artist, although I did like one of his duets, but when someone who is that generous & thoughtful with their wealth, and their time, dies the world is a poorer place for it.  RIP George.
		
Click to expand...

That's an excellent article, it's just a shame that some people can only see faults in people and would rather highlight those than all the generous and thoughtful things he did for charities and individuals unreservedly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			When someone's died they're unable to defend themselves and their reputation. Whatever the truth is, now isn't the time to air it... what's the saying, "if you've got nothing good to say, say nothing."

There's a few articles coming out today about his anonymous philanthropies. Donations to many causes that he made with the proviso that there was no publicity. Maybe Googling Esther Rantzen's comments about his Childline donations or the money he gave to a woman for ivf treatment may soften the picture being painted.

Failing that, YouTube vids of puppies or kittens.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if they has been anything said  that is or wasn't common knowledge before he passed away 

Ultimately he was in the public domain where all the dirty washing gets the full airing before he died. He was very generous with stories that he put the other meneber of Wham on the writing credits so that he got royalties for life but it was also the other side of his lifestyle that possibly contributed to him passing away and it's a shame that people still shove the stuff into their bodies knowing the full dangers of it


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 27, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Superb!! take a bow FD:thup::clap::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Spot on .......It's the Scottish way.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm not sure if they has been anything said  that is or wasn't common knowledge before he passed away 

Ultimately he was in the public domain where all the dirty washing gets the full airing before he died. He was very generous with stories that he put the other meneber of Wham on the writing credits so that he got royalties for life but it was also the other side of his lifestyle that possibly contributed to him passing away and it's a shame that people still shove the stuff into their bodies knowing the full dangers of it
		
Click to expand...

No disputing that he abused his body but wether that attributed to his death we would have to wait to the post mortem.

However there are many many things that can kill you for example Smoking,drinking,fatty foods etc so are people going to post this if others die and state they have abused themselves for years.

The people who do these know the dangers but will still do it.

We can all find a negative in anyone that passes away if we look hard enough but sometimes the good can outway the bad.

Not aimed at you Phil as others have alluded to his bad habits but imagine if it was someone close who died and not a celeb but they have abused themselves and someone posted would it not touch a nerve.

We are all going to die and we know there are dangers that can be avoided some choose to some don't,but we all have a choice.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm not sure if they has been anything said  that is or wasn't common knowledge before he passed away 

Ultimately he was in the public domain where all the dirty washing gets the full airing before he died. He was very generous with stories that he put the other meneber of Wham on the writing credits so that he got royalties for life but it was also the other side of his lifestyle that possibly contributed to him passing away and it's a shame that people still shove the stuff into their bodies knowing the full dangers of it
		
Click to expand...


Its all all about timing and, quite frankly, yours is appalling. Everyone and his dog knows about his past. How about a little respect, or is that a word you struggle to spell? 

I thought better of you Phil, but debating his past at this time is a new low.


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2016)

I wanna live fast 
Love hard 
Die young 
And leave a beautiful memory &#128526;&#128077;&#128540;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Its all all about timing and, quite frankly, yours is appalling. Everyone and his dog knows about his past. How about a little respect, or is that a word you struggle to spell? 

I thought better of you Phil, but debating his past at this time is a new low.
		
Click to expand...

What is it exactly that has been said that is that "low" ? Can you highlight the exact post please. 

No one has been "disrespectful" about anyone 

Or is it simply a case of someone looking to be offended over absolutely nothing.


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Its all all about timing and, quite frankly, yours is appalling. Everyone and his dog knows about his past. How about a little respect, or is that a word you struggle to spell? 

I thought better of you Phil, but debating his past at this time is a new low.
		
Click to expand...

&#128077; &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## chrisd (Dec 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or is it simply a case of someone looking to be offended over absolutely nothing.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Phil you seem to be the most easily offended poster on the forum!


----------



## richy (Dec 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What is it exactly that has been said that is that "low" ? Can you highlight the exact post please. 

No one has been "disrespectful" about anyone 

Or is it simply a case of someone looking to be offended over absolutely nothing.
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			To be fair Phil you seem to be the most easily offended poster on the forum!
		
Click to expand...

Truth bombs going off tonight!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2016)

richy said:



			Truth bombs going off tonight!!!
		
Click to expand...

And as per usual the same posters take the thread off track and turn it onto a forum poster.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And as per usual the same posters take the thread off track and turn it onto a forum poster.
		
Click to expand...

Nice deflection Phil &#128077;&#127995;

Blimey looks like the whole fan clubs out &#128514;


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2016)

There does only ever seem to be 1 common denominator &#129300;


----------



## chrisd (Dec 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			There does only ever seem to be 1 common denominator &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Stop speaking the truth Mr Fish ........... unless of course you have proof!  :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 27, 2016)

Phil.
Yes, with you on that one.
Happens too much IMO.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			Die young
		
Click to expand...

Well you've had that one Robin...&#128077;&#129300;


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Well you've had that one Robin...&#128077;&#129300;
		
Click to expand...

&#128563;

Your only as young as you feel.............and I feeeeeel good &#128526;&#128077;


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What is it exactly that has been said that is that "low" ? Can you highlight the exact post please. 

No one has been "disrespectful" about anyone 

Or is it simply a case of someone looking to be offended over absolutely nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I'm not easily offended. And I feel genuinely sorry for you if you can't see it. It's about propriety, things like basic manners. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_mortuis_nil_nisi_bonum


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2016)

Seems all the philanthropy that has been mentioned in the press, and some I'm sure will never be made public not getting in the way of those determined to look for the worse in everyone. Pretty sure most of us have stuff we'd rather not be revealed once we die, and can't see any difference because of fame. I know plenty with addiction issues (me included) and some have dealt with them better than others


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Oh I'm not easily offended. And I feel genuinely sorry for you if you can't see it. It's about propriety, things like basic manners. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_mortuis_nil_nisi_bonum

Click to expand...

Here is a list of things that people posted before me about George Micheal on this thread

*despite all his troubles* he certainly could sing
*
I suppose the lifestyle brings it on.....*
*
yes he had his demons*

*sadly with some issues. *

*made too much money when too young and chose to take too much funny stuff.*


Then i said this 

*very talented musicians and their music will be missed but questionable lifestyles will more than likely contributed to their early leaving.*

Then someone else started talking about his drug abuse and also about the infamous incident 

*Well reported drug addiction back in the day. Indeed the current thinking was he had a heroin addiction. Pretty sure alcohol has had a part to play.

I do remember the death of his mother derailed him and led him to the toilets where the infamous 'incident' took place.

Is that questionable enough?

I would suspect the same type of lifestyle across the music industry has helped contribute to this annus horribilis.
*

Then i mentioned the drug abuse as well and then you started going on about my timing being appalling and debating his past being a new low ?!!?

So people had already mentioned his lifestyle before me and someone had mentioned his drug abuse etc before - yet im the one that get the flak ? or maybe people only react when i say it. Surely not


----------



## richy (Dec 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Here is a list of things that people posted before me about George Micheal on this thread

*despite all his troubles* he certainly could sing
*
I suppose the lifestyle brings it on.....*
*
yes he had his demons*

*sadly with some issues. *

*made too much money when too young and chose to take too much funny stuff.*


Then i said this 

*very talented musicians and their music will be missed but questionable lifestyles will more than likely contributed to their early leaving.*

Then someone else started talking about his drug abuse and also about the infamous incident 

*Well reported drug addiction back in the day. Indeed the current thinking was he had a heroin addiction. Pretty sure alcohol has had a part to play.

I do remember the death of his mother derailed him and led him to the toilets where the infamous 'incident' took place.

Is that questionable enough?

I would suspect the same type of lifestyle across the music industry has helped contribute to this annus horribilis.
*

Then i mentioned the drug abuse as well and then you started going on about my timing being appalling and debating his past being a new low ?!!?

So people had already mentioned his lifestyle before me and someone had mentioned his drug abuse etc before - yet im the one that get the flak ? or maybe people only react when i say it. Surely not 

Click to expand...

You're so easily offended


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			or maybe people only react when i say it. Surely not 

Click to expand...

Poor old you Phil,and to think you give up so much of your time to offer such blooming great debate on the forum. 

&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 27, 2016)

I heard today George choked on a chocolate bar and died, apparently it was a careless wispa.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Oh I'm not easily offended. And I feel genuinely sorry for you if you can't see it. It's about propriety, things like basic manners. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_mortuis_nil_nisi_bonum

Click to expand...

Ever feel like you've wasted your time?


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 27, 2016)

Oh dear Stu not you as well.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 27, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Oh dear Stu not you as well.
		
Click to expand...

He's obviously just attention seeking after reading the other posts &#128563;


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 27, 2016)

I wasn't a huge fan of his music but I'm enjoying the show on Beeb 1 right now, a superb unique voice.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Here is a list of things that people posted before me about George Micheal on this thread

*despite all his troubles* he certainly could sing
*
I suppose the lifestyle brings it on.....*
*
yes he had his demons*

*sadly with some issues. *

*made too much money when too young and chose to take too much funny stuff.*


Then i said this 

*very talented musicians and their music will be missed but questionable lifestyles will more than likely contributed to their early leaving.*

Then someone else started talking about his drug abuse and also about the infamous incident 

*Well reported drug addiction back in the day. Indeed the current thinking was he had a heroin addiction. Pretty sure alcohol has had a part to play.

I do remember the death of his mother derailed him and led him to the toilets where the infamous 'incident' took place.

Is that questionable enough?

I would suspect the same type of lifestyle across the music industry has helped contribute to this annus horribilis.
*

Then i mentioned the drug abuse as well and then you started going on about my timing being appalling and debating his past being a new low ?!!?

So people had already mentioned his lifestyle before me and someone had mentioned his drug abuse etc before - yet im the one that get the flak ? or maybe people only react when i say it. Surely not 

Click to expand...

You can take this as constructive criticism or as getting at you, it's up to you.

The problem with your posting is that you come over as someone who puts them self very high up on their horse always taking the moral high ground.   You will probably throw this back at me suggesting that I am worse than you, that may be the case but the difference is I don't consider myself perfect.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 27, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I wasn't a huge fan of his music but I'm enjoying the show on Beeb 1 right now, a superb unique voice.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. Wonderful voice but songs a bit samey for my taste.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 27, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Ever feel like you've wasted your time?
		
Click to expand...

Mmm, but everyone has their own standards Paul. Those that have played a fair bit of golf with me will know my humour can be sharp, and I can be irreverent to the nth degree, just not in public. And when I am irreverent, its in company I know, not broadcast to the world.

I tend to take Pokerjoke's line. What if one of a deceased's close friends or family reads it? Do they really need to see something like that at such a painful time?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Mmm, but everyone has their own standards Paul. Those that have played a fair bit of golf with me will know my humour can be sharp, and I can be irreverent to the nth degree, just not in public. And when I am irreverent, its in company I know, not broadcast to the world.

I tend to take Pokerjoke's line. What if one of a deceased's close friends or family reads it? Do they really need to see something like that at such a painful time?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, it was looking at the Carrie Fisher thread that disappointed me, the black humour I'm quite thick skinned over, we all deal with it in our own way.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 27, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			He's obviously just attention seeking after reading the other posts &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

I'm learning from the master


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 27, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Oh dear Stu not you as well.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't that bad FFS.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 27, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I wasn't a huge fan of his music but I'm enjoying the show on Beeb 1 right now, a superb unique voice.
		
Click to expand...

I was listening to Symphonica on Xmas Eve and posted this in the what are you listening to thread. He died 24 hrs later, weird coincidence because I hadn't listened to George Michael for years.


----------



## paddyc (Dec 27, 2016)

Very sad indeed. Great songwriter and another superb talent no longer with us. Prefer to remember him for his musical ability and his Careless Whisper hair do which I tried to copy but could not quite pull it off.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 28, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Here is a list of things that people posted before me about George Micheal on this thread

So people had already mentioned his lifestyle before me and someone had mentioned his drug abuse etc before - yet im the one that get the flak ? or maybe people only react when i say it. Surely not 

Click to expand...

Post #64.... I didn't quote you in my first post about propriety. It was out there for anyone who chose to take it onboard. You quoted me thus personalising it, and to which I'm entitled to reply. You got my "low" opinion. 

The "speak no ill of the dead" has been the accepted norm for over 2000 years, sadly in decline.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 28, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm learning from the master 

Click to expand...

He's taught you well :rofl:


----------



## user2010 (Dec 28, 2016)

There`s been quite a last minute stampede for the exit door in the last few days hasn`t there?:thup:


----------



## delc (Dec 28, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			There`s been quite a last minute stampede for the exit door in the last few days hasn`t there?:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I hear that Saint Peter is on overtime!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2016)

Looks like there was some new music on the way from George Michael. I hope they manage to find a way to get it out there at some point

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...C4A7F0A656C8ACD21122C4A7F&fsscr=0&FORM=VDFSRV


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 28, 2016)

I would have hoped that all here would have understood that an individual's addictions are not things they should be critisised for - but things they should be helped to overcome and congratulated about when and admitting them and accepting that they are a problem. This is especially the case when the individual is open about them, and realises the importance of not glorifying them.  

For my wife what she loved about George Michael beyond his music, looks and coolness - was his openness and honesty - his authenticity.  Because of that authenticity she felt she connected with him to the extent that she felt she did actually know him - even although she didn't.  And that's why his passing has left a big hole in her life and has caused her quite an upset.


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2016)

Apparently he'd been working on an album for the last decade, will be interesting to know if it will still be released.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			Apparently he'd been working on an album for the last decade, will be interesting to know if it will still be released.
		
Click to expand...

The music I posted from above is from the new album which had apparently been completed bar final mixing. It seems a common occurrence to release material from deceased artists so hopefully this will come out


----------



## Rooter (Dec 29, 2016)

Mrs R met George a few times, her best mate is George's God daughter (elton john is her other god parent!) nice guy by all accounts, loved his friends and family and i secretly like some of his music! 2016 has been a weird old year, but suppose a lot of artists from a certain era all hitting an age where they are more susceptible to illness etc.


----------

